# Soft Plastics / Hard Plastics Molds



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to venture into making my own lures, both soft plastics and hard-bodied ones. I have seen numerous websites on the subject and many online suppliers of various products to use when making your master molds. For a beginner, this is overwhelming, especially when on a tight budget.

I am curious if anyone here has any experience with making molds for soft plastics and hard body baits. The products one can buy are fairly expensive, and I would not want to waste money on the wrong product.

Any help at all is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

I use Alumilite products. You can create masters out of wood for a hard bodied bait, or from modeling clay for soft plastics. A good clay is Sculpey brand. You can oven bake your design then so it will harden. Then, make a box out of legos or wood and seal all gaps with hot glue. Put your master in and fill it with Alumilte's mold making rubber. You can make a two piece mold or one. I would use a one piece for soft plastics and two piece for crankbaits and such. I would suggest making hard bodied lures out of wood first so you know how they work and you don't waste money and time with a mold that doesn't produce a great working lure. You shouldn't have a problem with soft plastics. Lurepartsonline.com and janns netcraft have soft plastic and that kind of stuff but alumilite has the mold making rubber. Hobby lobby has alumilite products and you can normally get a 40% of coupon to help with costs. Makelure.com has how-to's and you can buy products on there. There is alot to this stuff I have found out and those how-to's are very helpful but nothing competes with experience. Good luck


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks very much for the in depth feedback dude, I appreciate it. I have heard a lot of good things about Alumilite, and will certainly try it out.


----------

